# Aircraft Maintenance Engineer



## bratnducky (Oct 22, 2008)

My name is John. I am from the United States. I have an inital offer to gain employment in Brisbane under a 457 Visa as a AME and the pay is A$26 p/h with A$200 p/w housing assistance. I am wondering how this offer sound to Expats in Oz since I have nothing to compare it to. Also, I have a wife and a 12 yrold; will I have a problem bringing them with me? I really have alot more questions but that will get me started! Thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there John,

Welcome to the forum.

When we moved over (139 designated area sponsored visa) our relocation package included:

Flights
A weeks short-term accommodation (we already had a rental sorted but needed to get the rental ready re utility connections etc)
Car hire for 2 weeks
Furniture hire until our container arrived

Your family will be included on your visa.

Just ask away with any more questions, there is always a member who will be able to help you.

Congratulations on your sponsorship.

Dolly


----------



## mechindo (Dec 6, 2008)

bratnducky said:


> My name is John. I am from the United States. I have an inital offer to gain employment in Brisbane under a 457 Visa as a AME and the pay is A$26 p/h with A$200 p/w housing assistance. I am wondering how this offer sound to Expats in Oz since I have nothing to compare it to. Also, I have a wife and a 12 yrold; will I have a problem bringing them with me? I really have alot more questions but that will get me started! Thanks


Hi John, I'm a us aircraft mechanic too looking into migrating but have trouble getting a visa. How does this go for you? Thanks!


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

John

I'm a licenced aircraft maintenance engineer in Brisbane, been here 20 years. I assume you have an A&P licence which would not be recognised in Oz so will be employed as an un-licensed mechanic. In which case the hourly rate is OK (just) but as a licensed engineer you would be looking at almost double this with shift work. Still a good enough start to get your foot in the door, just work towards your B1 or B2 as soon as possible. Like everywhere else there is a chronic shortage of experienced license engineers so bargain hard.


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

*LAE Positions*



Aussiephil said:


> John
> 
> I'm a licenced aircraft maintenance engineer in Brisbane, been here 20 years. I assume you have an A&P licence which would not be recognised in Oz so will be employed as an un-licensed mechanic. In which case the hourly rate is OK (just) but as a licensed engineer you would be looking at almost double this with shift work. Still a good enough start to get your foot in the door, just work towards your B1 or B2 as soon as possible. Like everywhere else there is a chronic shortage of experienced license engineers so bargain hard.


Hi Aussiephil
Did you originally come from UK? What's life lke for an LAE in OZ. 
Is there still plenty of work in Brisbane for licenced engineers since the credit crunch? I hold a full B2/B1 electrics on 737 classic & NG and A320 (& poss. 757/767 by time I move out) with 20yrs experience. Is QANTAS the main player in Brisbane? 
Sorry for all the Questions mate.


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

NELBHOY said:


> Hi Aussiephil
> Did you originally come from UK? What's life lke for an LAE in OZ.
> Is there still plenty of work in Brisbane for licenced engineers since the credit crunch? I hold a full B2/B1 electrics on 737 classic & NG and A320 (& poss. 757/767 by time I move out) with 20yrs experience. Is QANTAS the main player in Brisbane?
> Sorry for all the Questions mate.


Yes originally from the UK but that seems like a lifetime ago.

Certainly the job ads'in the paper have dried up but I imagine most companies would still welcome an experienced licensed engineer. Qantas has a 767 heavy maintenance hangar here and are also doing the A330 tanker conversion here (Qantas defense). Virgin also have a facility in Brissy doing 737NG and Embraer overnight maint. Other possibilities would be John Holland aviation services, AMSA, Toll Dnata, EADS or Skyairworld. Google any of these for more info. There are also several recruitment agencies that specialise in aviation, Macro Recruitment is one of the main players.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> Yes originally from the UK but that seems like a lifetime ago.
> 
> Certainly the job ads'in the paper have dried up but I imagine most companies would still welcome an experienced licensed engineer. Qantas has a 767 heavy maintenance hangar here and are also doing the A330 tanker conversion here (Qantas defense). Virgin also have a facility in Brissy doing 737NG and Embraer overnight maint. Other possibilities would be John Holland aviation services, AMSA, Toll Dnata, EADS or Skyairworld. Google any of these for more info. There are also several recruitment agencies that specialise in aviation, Macro Recruitment is one of the main players.
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil, appreciated.


----------



## bratnducky (Oct 22, 2008)

mechindo said:


> Hi John, I'm a us aircraft mechanic too looking into migrating but have trouble getting a visa. How does this go for you? Thanks!


Mechindo, I am working with Aviation Labour Group in Brisbane to gain employment in Australia, Shaun ( my recruiter) says the process will take 6-8 months and have been working on it for about 2 1/2 months. After vetting ALG will handle all of my visa paperwork including visa's for my family. I can send you more info if you need. 
Thanks John


----------



## bratnducky (Oct 22, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> John
> 
> I'm a licenced aircraft maintenance engineer in Brisbane, been here 20 years. I assume you have an A&P licence which would not be recognised in Oz so will be employed as an un-licensed mechanic. In which case the hourly rate is OK (just) but as a licensed engineer you would be looking at almost double this with shift work. Still a good enough start to get your foot in the door, just work towards your B1 or B2 as soon as possible. Like everywhere else there is a chronic shortage of experienced license engineers so bargain hard.


aussie Phil,

Thanks for the information, I do have an A&P licensce, Its near impossible to get a EASA B1 in the US, so one of the reason for wanting to relocate to Oz is to work on my B1. I have checked Aviation Australia website and they seem to be able to assist me with getting a B1. If you have any other info I would appreciate it.


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes Aviation Australia are probably your best bet, it's worth paying the $100.00 and getting your qualifications and experience assessed they will then tell you exactly what you need to do to get your B1. A word of warning it's not a cheap process, it cost me about $3.5K to convert my Australian part 31 license to a B2.

Cheers


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

bratnducky said:


> Mechindo, I am working with Aviation Labour Group in Brisbane to gain employment in Australia, Shaun ( my recruiter) says the process will take 6-8 months and have been working on it for about 2 1/2 months. After vetting ALG will handle all of my visa paperwork including visa's for my family. I can send you more info if you need.
> Thanks John


bratnducky,
Do you know if they are interested in guys who are already EASA licenced? Sounds like a good opportunity!


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

NELBHOY said:


> bratnducky,
> Do you know if they are interested in guys who are already EASA licenced? Sounds like a good opportunity!


From what I hear ALG (commonly referred to as 'Aviation Lubrication Group') would not be an employer of choice but are fine if you just want to go contracting or use them as a 'foot in the door'. If you hold an EASA B1 B2, once you convert to an Australian license, you can do a lot better than a contracting company.


----------



## mechindo (Dec 6, 2008)

bratnducky said:


> Mechindo, I am working with Aviation Labour Group in Brisbane to gain employment in Australia, Shaun ( my recruiter) says the process will take 6-8 months and have been working on it for about 2 1/2 months. After vetting ALG will handle all of my visa paperwork including visa's for my family. I can send you more info if you need.
> Thanks John


thanks and yes if you can fwd that to me that would be great!


----------



## gunsmroses180 (Feb 4, 2009)

Aussiephil said:


> John
> 
> I'm a licenced aircraft maintenance engineer in Brisbane, been here 20 years. I assume you have an A&P licence which would not be recognised in Oz so will be employed as an un-licensed mechanic. In which case the hourly rate is OK (just) but as a licensed engineer you would be looking at almost double this with shift work. Still a good enough start to get your foot in the door, just work towards your B1 or B2 as soon as possible. Like everywhere else there is a chronic shortage of experienced license engineers so bargain hard.


Hi Aussiephil,

I'm an aircraft maintenance engineer by trade with a easa part-66 license airframe and engine. I'm in the process of getting a permanent visa sorted, is my license valid?Is there much work?Most importantly whats the cash like havent been able to get a definitive answer anywhere??

Thanks Steve


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

gunsmroses180 said:


> Hi Aussiephil,
> 
> I'm an aircraft maintenance engineer by trade with a easa part-66 license airframe and engine. I'm in the process of getting a permanent visa sorted, is my license valid?Is there much work?Most importantly whats the cash like havent been able to get a definitive answer anywhere??
> 
> Thanks Steve


G'day Steve

You will need to do an Air Legistalion exam to convert your EASA license to an Australian one. The amount of work seems to have dried up recently with very few jobs advertised, however I am sure there is still plenty of work out there, you just have to go looking for it now. As for the money, well that depends on where you're working (airline or GA) but is generally pretty good and above the average income.


----------



## gunsmroses180 (Feb 4, 2009)

Aussiephil said:


> G'day Steve
> 
> You will need to do an Air Legistalion exam to convert your EASA license to an Australian one. The amount of work seems to have dried up recently with very few jobs advertised, however I am sure there is still plenty of work out there, you just have to go looking for it now. As for the money, well that depends on where you're working (airline or GA) but is generally pretty good and above the average income.


Grand was I didn't have to go through everything again!! Is there a contractor company that mechs use to get short term work?

Thanks man great info


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

gunsmroses180 said:


> Grand was I didn't have to go through everything again!! Is there a contractor company that mechs use to get short term work?
> 
> Thanks man great info


Try "Aviation Labor Group" or "Macro recruiting"

Cheers


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

gunsmroses180 said:


> Hi Aussiephil,
> 
> I'm an aircraft maintenance engineer by trade with a easa part-66 license airframe and engine. I'm in the process of getting a permanent visa sorted, is my license valid?Is there much work?Most importantly whats the cash like havent been able to get a definitive answer anywhere??
> 
> Thanks Steve


Hi Steve,
What stage of the process are you? I'm hoping to submit my online 175 visa application in the next few days. Is there anywhere in partcular you want to re-locate? I've been told QANTAS at Brisbane pay in the region of $100,000AUD, with overtime on top. Guess you need the right types for this though.


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

NELBHOY said:


> Hi Steve,
> What stage of the process are you? I'm hoping to submit my online 175 visa application in the next few days. Is there anywhere in partcular you want to re-locate? I've been told QANTAS at Brisbane pay in the region of $100,000AUD, with overtime on top. Guess you need the right types for this though.


I don't thint Qantas are paying that much. Most of their work up here is 767 heavy maintenance for which they're paying around $70K all up. Qantas defence who are doing the A330 tanker conversions may be paying a bit more but it's only a 3 year contract and I doubt you would get all the normal airline 'perks'. The figure you quoted is probably for the line engineers on shift with full type ratings, and generally from what I've heard you have to wait for somebody to die before a position becomes available...


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> I don't thint Qantas are paying that much. Most of their work up here is 767 heavy maintenance for which they're paying around $70K all up. Qantas defence who are doing the A330 tanker conversions may be paying a bit more but it's only a 3 year contract and I doubt you would get all the normal airline 'perks'. The figure you quoted is probably for the line engineers on shift with full type ratings, and generally from what I've heard you have to wait for somebody to die before a position becomes available...


This was the figure I was quoted by a QANTAS engineer that works in the hangar, but have seen nothing official on paper. $70k seems a bit low. Is that for a fully licenced engineer Phil? May have to re-thnk a lot of things if that is the case!!!
Thats quite a bit less than most guys are on in the UK!


----------



## gunsmroses180 (Feb 4, 2009)

NELBHOY said:


> This was the figure I was quoted by a QANTAS engineer that works in the hangar, but have seen nothing official on paper. $70k seems a bit low. Is that for a fully licenced engineer Phil? May have to re-thnk a lot of things if that is the case!!!
> Thats quite a bit less than most guys are on in the UK!


Hey Nelbhoy,

I'm just at the tra stage now,i've been out of the industry for a few years now due to the lack of work/pay workin as a troubleshooter on diesel engines/dc systems for the last few years! That money does seem pretty bad but i guess the cost of living will make up for it.Hoping to go to NSW somewhere due to friends etc but i'd go anywhere for work to be honest!!! Hope the air legislation exam isn't to hard to convert its been a while since i studied anything...How did your trades assement go did they take your licences into account??


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

gunsmroses180 said:


> Hey Nelbhoy,
> 
> I'm just at the tra stage now,i've been out of the industry for a few years now due to the lack of work/pay workin as a troubleshooter on diesel engines/dc systems for the last few years! That money does seem pretty bad but i guess the cost of living will make up for it.Hoping to go to NSW somewhere due to friends etc but i'd go anywhere for work to be honest!!! Hope the air legislation exam isn't to hard to convert its been a while since i studied anything...How did your trades assement go did they take your licences into account??


TRA seems to be harder to get than the visa!! I reluctantly went through an agent, but it paid off. They aren't that interested in the licences you hold, more your length of apprenticeship & time spent in formal education. Pretty strict in that respect, I would advise you to go with an agent for the TRA, but do the visa yourself.
The cost of living out there isn't what it used to be so be prepared. Where you working now?


----------



## gunsmroses180 (Feb 4, 2009)

NELBHOY said:


> TRA seems to be harder to get than the visa!! I reluctantly went through an agent, but it paid off. They aren't that interested in the licences you hold, more your length of apprenticeship & time spent in formal education. Pretty strict in that respect, I would advise you to go with an agent for the TRA, but do the visa yourself.
> The cost of living out there isn't what it used to be so be prepared. Where you working now?



Done a four year apprenticeship with Aer Lingus so think i have that covered I hope!I was in Australia in 2002 but i'm sure things have changed considerably since then.Currently working as a service engineer on diesel/gas engines in one of the major car companies that have an industrial section different work but it pays more over here, not sure if they'll count that as relevant work experience, had to try and diversify after september 11th all the heavy D checks we were doing disappeared.Do you think the process will be faster for use due to being on the crictical skills list??


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

gunsmroses180 said:


> Done a four year apprenticeship with Aer Lingus so think i have that covered I hope!I was in Australia in 2002 but i'm sure things have changed considerably since then.Currently working as a service engineer on diesel/gas engines in one of the major car companies that have an industrial section different work but it pays more over here, not sure if they'll count that as relevant work experience, had to try and diversify after september 11th all the heavy D checks we were doing disappeared.Do you think the process will be faster for use due to being on the crictical skills list??


I'm an ex BA apprentice mate & reckon if I didn't go with an agent I would have failed on the TRA. It's all to do with the structuring of the application. I would definetly speak to an agent as regards relevant work experience. I'm guessing your licences will be parked as you haven't been certifying, but the TRA won't really care on that score. They are more interested in your employment in the past 2yrs.
Heard the process will be faster, about 6mths if on CSL, but nobody realy knows.
Won't really affect me cos I need to wait for property market to pick up anyway!!


----------



## gunsmroses180 (Feb 4, 2009)

NELBHOY said:


> I'm an ex BA apprentice mate & reckon if I didn't go with an agent I would have failed on the TRA. It's all to do with the structuring of the application. I would definetly speak to an agent as regards relevant work experience. I'm guessing your licences will be parked as you haven't been certifying, but the TRA won't really care on that score. They are more interested in your employment in the past 2yrs.
> Heard the process will be faster, about 6mths if on CSL, but nobody realy knows.
> Won't really affect me cos I need to wait for property market to pick up anyway!!


Yeah bloody property is a ***** in the same boat there too!!I'm already with an agent so happy enough on that front.I only have my easa 2&4 licences so there intact still according to the Irish aviation authority.6 mths sounds good could be there by there summer.Hope there are still jobs there then with this recession buisness!!What agent did you use i'm with Gomatilda?


----------



## faz911 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Aussiephil,

This is Faz. i hope you are fine.
im planning to enroll for Aircraft maintenance engineering (avionics) at Brisbane airport campus... after completion of the course how is the job market in Brisbane or in Australia. im a domestic student. 

one guy advised me he had to apply 1000 jobs and then he got his job. he also completed from brisbane airport.

may be this is a rude question, but as you are with this industry since long you can tell me the real story. thanks


----------



## cotcot877 (Oct 7, 2013)

hi aussiephil

i'm younes from belgium

I’m currently in training for aircraft maintenance engineering CAT B1 while I have successfully completed aircraft maintenance engineering course for CAT A 

hence i'm looking for an internship to gain work experience
so do you know any company who can hire undergraduate as a trainee

thk u so much


----------



## parveenseoindia (Dec 31, 2013)

This is very low allowance for aircraft maintenance engineering but you have to adjust with this. You can request to you company for increasing you allowance. This is very tough situation for you my friend.


----------



## aerospaceengineer (Oct 11, 2015)

*aerospace engineering*

I would suggest you to check out the link below:

aerospaceengineering(dot)aero/aircraft-maintenance-application-and-standards-in-aerospace-engineering/]Aircraft Maintenance Application and Standards in Aerospace Engineering - Aerospace Engineering, Aviation News, Salary, Jobs and Museums[/url]


----------

